# Mylar Substitute?



## monkeygirlsmom (May 13, 2009)

So money is really tight right now and that got me wondering.

Is there anything I could substitute for the mylar bags?

Just curious.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

Glass jars work well as do many types of metal containers. Used food storage containers made of PETE plastic (think soda bottles) work well.

What is it you are wanting to store, for how long, and in what conditions?

.....Alan.


----------



## monkeygirlsmom (May 13, 2009)

Just general food stuffs...rice, flour, etc. We really can't afford the mylar bags so I was looking for ways to substitute them. 

Conditions would be in my basement which is dry 99.5% of the time and pretty evenly temp controlled. As far as how long, since I would be rotating the stock I can't say. Flour would be rotated more than rice and so on...but I would also stock more flour than rice...did that make much sense at all?


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2009)

If you'll be rotating the food out in a couple of years or less I'd go with PETE plastic bottles (there will be a #1 in the little recycling triangle) that were previously used for food such as soda and juice bottles. So long as they are clean, dry, and the lids in good shape and the food was fresh, of good quality, and dry that's all you need. Just repack and seal then store in your basement.

For more than two years you can still use the bottles but I'd stuff an appropriate size of oxygen absorber in each one.

For more than five years then bite the bullet and get the Mylar

Or you can vac-seal all that stuff in glass canning jars. 

.....Alan.


----------



## stranger (Feb 24, 2008)

just store the clear glass or plastic out of the light and where it is cool as possible. or you could put a black plastic bag over them to block the light.


----------

